# Venus Optics officially announces the Laowa 24mm f/14 2x Macro Probe lens, a weird but revolutionary lens for macro videography



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2018)

> Tubular barrel, Waterproof & built-in LED design unlock shooting possibilities.
> *Anhui China, Aug 1, 2018 – *Venus Optics, the camera lenses manufacturer who had previously launched a number of unique Laowa camera lenses, are proud to announce the Laowa 24mm f/14 2x Macro Probe Lens, a unique & revolutionary macro tool.
> Laowa 24mm f/14 2x Macro Probe is the world’s first consumer-grade probe lens that was developed to provide photographers and videographers with a new perspective and remove their shooting barriers while using conventional macro lenses. Below are the key features of this lens.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 1, 2018)

That looks COOL!  Definitely have to get!!!


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Aug 1, 2018)

Easily the weirdest (in a good way) lenses I've seen. Wow.

Shame I don't shoot macro...


----------



## melgross (Aug 1, 2018)

I’m liking this lens. At that price it doesn’t seem to be a cheap junk product, even though it’s cheap for what it does. I do a lot of macro, and even designed and built my own macro unit, so I just might pick this up.


----------



## melgross (Aug 1, 2018)

By the way, I like the new site design.


----------



## bod (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes new site operation is good.

As regards the OP this looks like a fun piece of kit if you engage in insect photography as I do and the performance & price is right. One observation though is that when poking it through foliage as suggested in the image that whilst the lens tip may get close an on camera or hand held flash will likely be blocked by the foliage so ISO will be really high.


----------



## miketcool (Aug 1, 2018)

We use probe lenses all the time for cinematography work. Glad to see there is at least a consumer version.


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 1, 2018)

I briefly checked it out last year and have been asking them ever since when it would be available. Hope to get one for a review before too long


----------



## slclick (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm interested. I do think someone might mistake it for a barrel...an idiot, yes, but it will happen. People think they see firearms everywhere they are not these days.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2018)

I was tempted to order one on kick starter, but decided to wait and see how buyers review them. I will be unlikely to use such a lens seriously, but the idea of something to use for macro video is interesting. I'm sure it is not easy to use, a camera with IBIS might be a help?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 2, 2018)

slclick said:


> I'm interested. I do think someone might mistake it for a barrel...an idiot, yes, but it will happen. People think they see firearms everywhere they are not these days.



As much as I want one, I now want a roll of brightly coloured adhesive tape to go along with it.

Jim


----------



## drjlo (Aug 2, 2018)

I would have to try hand-holding this lens myself to be convinced of its real-life usefulness. Too bad my Canons do not offer IBIS, which I'm sure would help. 
Also, the small LED array at end, while seemingly a good idea, appears to be creating harsh, blown-out videos in their sample videos in burrows. I wonder if the LED strength can be adjusted and how useful it actually would be in Macro photo shooting.


----------



## slclick (Aug 2, 2018)

Just imagine all the video style stabilizer accessories you can buy!


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 2, 2018)

If this lens goes to infinity, and largest f-stop is 14, then at 2:1 it is f/42, with f/40 at 2:1 gives effective f/120! This may work for an instagram post, but don't even think about printing at 8x10". Diffraction soup galore! Fun toy anyway, but not tempted.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2018)

keithcooper said:


> I briefly checked it out last year and have been asking them ever since when it would be available. Hope to get one for a review before too long


How did Kai get one for review?
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/venus-laowa-24mm-relay-lens-preview.35468/


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 2, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> How did Kai get one for review?
> https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/venus-laowa-24mm-relay-lens-preview.35468/



Because Kai is, in fact, _Kai.
_
When you build two different social media presences to over 500k followers, advanced access to schwag tends to follow.

- A


----------



## riker (Aug 2, 2018)

Vaaaahahaha hand-held )))) Suuuuure. Why all these marketing videos need to be full of shit?!


----------



## sanj (Aug 2, 2018)

Wow. Cool. Interesting possibilities!


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 2, 2018)

drjlo said:


> I would have to try hand-holding this lens myself to be convinced of its real-life usefulness. Too bad my Canons do not offer IBIS, which I'm sure would help.
> Also, the small LED array at end, while seemingly a good idea, appears to be creating harsh, blown-out videos in their sample videos in burrows. I wonder if the LED strength can be adjusted and how useful it actually would be in Macro photo shooting.



In Kai's review, he shows the cable that attaches to the lens to connect to a USB power source. In addition to the cable's On/Off switch, it has Up and Down switches to increase/decrease the lights' intensity.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2018)

Here is Dpreview's preview of this lens:
https://www.dpreview.com/videos/867...f14-probe-may-look-strange-but-it-sure-is-fun


----------



## JMZawodny (Aug 6, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Here is Dpreview's preview of this lens:
> https://www.dpreview.com/videos/867...f14-probe-may-look-strange-but-it-sure-is-fun



I find Kai's reviews pretty useless, but this one from Dpreview is great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2018)

drjlo said:


> I would have to try hand-holding this lens myself to be convinced of its real-life usefulness. Too bad my Canons do not offer IBIS, which I'm sure would help.
> Also, the small LED array at end, while seemingly a good idea, appears to be creating harsh, blown-out videos in their sample videos in burrows. I wonder if the LED strength can be adjusted and how useful it actually would be in Macro photo shooting.



I have a moderately priced inspection camera with led lights on the end near the lens. The reflections cause glare, even though the light is adjustable. Its also difficult to hold still and get a sharp image, and its about 1:1

So, image stabilization would likely be wanted.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2018)

The DPR interview was good,, he covered the uses pretty well, and noted the same issues that came to my mind plus a few others. I thought it was funny that they edited the shot of it going into a toilet and next into the guy's mouth


----------



## drjlo (Aug 16, 2018)

I didn't know Chris Nichols joined DPR. I have always found his reviews helpful from CamerastoreTV.


----------

